# Wie oft kauft ihr euch ein neues Notebook?



## thysol (26. März 2011)

Wie oft kauft ihr euch ein neues Notebook?


----------



## bloodhound01 (26. März 2011)

Hab keins


----------



## Johnny05 (26. März 2011)

Ich brauch mir keins kaufen, Ich bekomme alles 2 Jahre ein neues von der firma gestellt,das Ich neben dem beruflichen auch privat nutzen darf.


----------



## knarf0815 (26. März 2011)

[X]keine ahnung
hab jetzt das erste gekauft mal sehen wie lange ich es haben werde  
gruß


----------



## BlackMaster1990 (26. März 2011)

das letzte lag gut 3 jahre zurück, grad vor nem halben jahr ein thinkpad gekauft, denke mal wenn nichts großartiges ansteht, dass das nächste in 3 jahren dann kommt, vllt sogar in 2. mal abwarten


----------



## NCphalon (26. März 2011)

Hab noch mein erstes un das is etwa 13 Monate alt^^


----------



## stadler5 (27. März 2011)

Jedes Jahr verkaufe ich mein Aktuelles und hole mir ein neues.

Historie Acer 8930G, 8935G, 5942G, und nun MSI GX660R. seit Dezember.


----------



## Ezio (27. März 2011)

Normal alle 2 Jahre, das MacBook Pro wird es sicher länger tun. Vielleicht wird es auch mit der nächsten Generation verkauft.


----------



## Leopardgecko (27. März 2011)

Mein erstes Notebook ist mittlerweile 8 Jahre alt. 
Und dieses Jahr wird es noch kein neues geben.


----------



## nfsgame (27. März 2011)

Mein hp wird wohl dieses Jahr nach 3 Jahren einem Thinkpad weichen.


----------



## Flotter Geist (27. März 2011)

2-3 Jahre


----------



## x-up (27. März 2011)

[X] 3 Jahre

Mir wär auch lieber, die Dinger würden länger aktuell bleiben.

Nun die Preise sind ja mittlerweile verdaulich. 

Zur Info für die Jüngeren hier: mein erstes Notebook von Toshiba hatte den stolzen Preis von ca. 2.900 Euro (damals eben um die 5.700 DM).

EDIT: und mein Router von heute hat den schnelleren Prozzi verbaut als das Notebook von damals


----------



## Softy (27. März 2011)

Dann wenn es mir zu langsam wird, so alle 2 Jahre


----------



## schirocco (28. März 2011)

Bei mir sind es 2-3 Jahre, leider rauchen die meist kurz nach Ende der Garantie ab


----------



## byte1981 (28. März 2011)

Wenn es nicht mehr richtig funktioniert, kaufe ich mir ein neues.


----------



## AeroX (2. April 2011)

Mein erstes notebook hab ich anfang 08 gekauft. Ist also dieses jahr 3 geworden. Zurzeit reicht es vollkommen sehe auch in nächster zeit keinen grund es auszutauschen. 

Villt nächstes oder übernächstes jahr muss es einem macbook/pro/air  weichen.


----------



## boyka (3. April 2011)

weder noch. ist mein erstes.


----------



## eXitus64 (4. April 2011)

ich kaufe mir auch so im schnitt alle 4-5 jahre ein neues...dann aber auch immer gleich das aktuellste modell, meistens von dell oder (zur zeit) asus


----------

